# [SOLVED] Webalizer skipping all records

## BennyP

The Webalizer is skipping all my records, except 19 records of viewing the page from localhost made just after I set the server up. here is the error  receive when running webalizer

```

Webalizer V2.01-10 (Linux 2.6.10) English

Using logfile /var/log/apache2/access_log (clf)

DNS Lookup (10):

........*snip*

Skipping bad record (3297)

Warning: Truncating oversized hostname

Skipping bad record (3298)

Warning: Truncating oversized hostname

Skipping bad record (3299)

3299 records (19 ignored, 3280 bad) in 8.08 seconds, 408/sec
```

here's the log section from apache2.conf

```
ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName outoforder

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

User apache

Group apache

###

### Log configuration Section

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

#Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

#This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

#If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apache2splitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

</IfModule>
```

Here is /etc/webalizer.conf

```
LogFile        /var/log/apache2/access_log

LogType combined

OutputDir      /var/www/webalizer

Incremental     yes

HostName       bennyp.no-ip.org

HTMLExtension  html

PageType htm*

PageType cgi

#PageType       phtml

PageType        php

#PageType       pl

DNSCache dns_cache.db

DNSChildren 10

TopSites 10

TopKSites 10

TopURLs 10

TopKURLs 10

TopReferrers 10

TopAgents 10

TopCountries 100

TopEntry 10

TopExit 10

TopSearch 10

TopUsers 0

AllSites yes

AllURLs yes

AllReferrers yes

AllAgents yes

AllSearchStr yes

AllUsers       no

# Your own site should be hidden

HideSite bennyp.no-ip.org

HideSite localhost

# Your own site gives most referrals

HideReferrer Direct

HideReferrer bennyp.no-ip.org

# This one hides non-referrers ("-" Direct requests)

HideReferrer Request

DumpSites       no

DumpURLs        no

DumpReferrers   no

DumpAgents      no

DumpUsers       no

DumpSearchStr  no

FoldSeqErr yes
```

----------

## BennyP

I looked at access_log and found that apache is logging everything just simply as "combined" line after line of the string "combined"

----------

## BennyP

solved

i had 

Include conf/commonapache2.conf commented

this solvedi my mod_rewrite problem as well

----------

